# Looking for a Police Sword?



## Lunaairis (Jun 8, 2015)

Been working on my game some more and I realized I didn't really have a design for the police forces weapons.
 The world is a sort of LA Noir mixed with Elder Scrolls,kind of thing. They are just developing firearms technology (past muskets to early rifles) so swords/pole arms/ axes are still generally used for combat. I had decided that the police forces has a couple of different weapons to choose from before going out to the field but generally they just run around with their standard issued sword in their belts. 

I was thinking something in the style of a saber/cutlass? But I was wondering if someone more knowledgeable about this subject could help me figure out a better general use blade?


----------



## X Equestris (Jun 8, 2015)

Hmm.  Medieval police forces tended towards inexpensive weaponry, like polearms and knives.  So perhaps you could use a large knife/dagger or a short sword of some sort as their side weapons.  I'd have to look for some specifics on that.


----------



## Lunaairis (Jun 8, 2015)

They aren't really a medieval society. Its just that the development of such deadly weapons so quickly, has caused them to wonder if its actually a good idea to be using them.

They have cars,planes and trains, all of which run on a combination of Fire and Water runes enchanted on Tin plates. The runes react to each other and create steam which powers the vehicles.  So its kind of of steam punk, although they do use diesel to extend the reaction of the fire runes.  These magic vehicles don't work in Deserts or the Arctic because there isn't enough 'water spirits' in the desert or 'fire spirits' in the arctic.


----------



## X Equestris (Jun 8, 2015)

Perhaps something like the Messer?  It's similar to a saber.

Messer (weapon) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 9, 2015)

I read a book with an inspector that had a cane sword. I actually think that might be a better weapon for a police officer. He'd have a non-lethal and lethal form of taking down a criminal, they're sneaky, and can be used as support if the cop gets hurt.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 9, 2015)

If they are Police and not Agents-of-the-State then they will probably have non/less-lethal personal weapons. They've got to be able to slow and discourage criminals [impose law and order] without needing a Surgeon or a clean-up crew.
Agents of the State killing people, can rile people up...
Truncheons, Billy clubs, Bolas... Anything that will batter rather than cut...
If you want a gun of sort... I'd look at the Blunderbuss, an early type of [sort of] Shotgun.


----------



## valiant12 (Jun 9, 2015)

You can use one of these;Kris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
or theseJian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Cutlass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Gladius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
You can also give tasers to your Policemen.(you have lightning runes, right?)


----------



## WeilderOfTheMonkeyBlade (Jun 9, 2015)

Firstly, this might be my cynical nature talking, but I would really not be able to get behind the idea of these people with gunpowder and not using it. Lets take a look at our history. It has taken us developing frigging NUKES, and still using them twice, to get a weapon so powerful we've decided using it might be bad. 
There is a whole lot of levels of deadliness between a musket and a Nuke. Hells, a longbow/crossbow is more effective than a 18th century flintlock - don't believe me? The Duke of Wellington wanted a corps of longbow men for Waterloo. . . 

Of course, if you can pull it off, then fair play to you, but I for one like the premise - I also write about swords and muskets.

As for swords, the actual question you want me to answer, swords!!!  If you do want them to go with swords, then maybe something along the lines of an infantry hanger - its basically just a "land cutlass", and quite simple, easy to mass produce with 18th century tech. Or maybe they could use sword bayonets??

But personally, I would go with Cup of Joe here. Though many armies in my world use either muskets, rifles or flintbows ( light crossbows that use gunpowder to reload quickly), they don't carry them or swords/maces/poleaxes in cities. If the city is volatile they'll put armour on - plate is quite common - or else I have them with heavy canes and thick shields - that way they've got a (mostly) non-lethal weapon, and the shields/ armour will give them enough protection in a riot to either club enough people or back off safely.  And of course, shields can also be weaponised.

Hope this helps you! Good luck!


----------



## chrispenycate (Jun 9, 2015)

In my youth - yes, I did have one, it is merely far away - police, being British, did not have firearms or edged weapons, their only defence being a truncheon, which served more for jokes about being 'glad to see me' than as an actual practical means of defence or offence, for that matter. Policemen actually hurting citizens were restricted to film brought across from the other side of the Atlantic where, it seemed, they had not quite understood the difference between cowboys and indians and detective thrillers. In the case of a riot where the general populace were not dispersed by the authority of her majesty's constabulary, very rare, it was necessary to call in the army, with real weapons.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 9, 2015)

Here in Ireland, the police still don't carry firearms: Garda SÃ­ochÃ¡na - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Supposedly, they can mess you up pretty bad anyway if you're being a nuisance.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 9, 2015)

Svrtnsse said:


> Here in Ireland, the police still don't carry firearms: Garda SÃ­ochÃ¡na - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Supposedly, they can mess you up pretty bad anyway if you're being a nuisance.


But they will also give you the name to use to get in to the Lock-In at 03.30 on a Tuesday Morning... 
Irish Police can be VERY HELPFUL!


----------



## Russ (Jun 9, 2015)

The messer is tricky because it is a single sided blade and not so easy to use.  If your police force was well trained and professional it would be a great choice.

For something simpler, and easier to train in you could consider what is commonly called an arming sword:

Arming sword - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lunaairis (Jun 9, 2015)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> I read a book with an inspector that had a cane sword. I actually think that might be a better weapon for a police officer. He'd have a non-lethal and lethal form of taking down a criminal, they're sneaky, and can be used as support if the cop gets hurt.



That's is actually a great idea. Cause then when its in its cane form they have a blunt weapon to disable people. They could also enchant the bottom of the cane with a lightning rune so its a taser.  Yes I like this.

I'm on my phone , so I'll get to awnsering everyone shortly. 

The discovery of firearms happened in the last 50 years do to conflict in east which developed into a great world war. The war is over but the dominion is still hesitant to have firearms within its boarders. One of the conflicts is the issue of arming ones self. As well as illegal imports of them.


----------



## Trick (Jun 9, 2015)

CupofJoe said:


> If they are Police and not Agents-of-the-State then they will probably have non/less-lethal personal weapons. They've got to be able to slow and discourage criminals [impose law and order] without needing a Surgeon or a clean-up crew.



In America, every cop has at least one firearm (standard issue as far as I know). However, they usually have tasers too. I've even seen them carry pepper spray. And I've seen them carry billy clubs (night sticks) as CupofJoe mentioned but not locally (I live in a rural area and I've only seen that in bigger cities). 

If the cops in your story don't carry guns, I don't see a sword as a likely replacement (opinion only). Perhaps a sword breaker that's also a taser (magical or otherwise)... Or a staff of some kind, with various uses like crowd control, combat, tasing. It could even serve as a lead with cuffs at one end to maintain distance from more dangerous criminals.


----------



## Snowpoint (Jun 9, 2015)

The more realistic choice would be wooden batons. ordinary police aren't paid much and their equipment would also come cheap.

however, this would work too. Jitte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lunaairis (Jun 9, 2015)

If their job had them dealing with normal humans. I'd agree with everyone here about swords not making much sense. 

But this is a fantasy world, fantasy beasts like tiger-sized Dragons often migrate through the city as well as magical diseases causing voodoo-esque zombies and such keep the police on their toes.  The country is going through reforms and a large bout of wealth thanks the the great war. This wealth has lead to knowledge in magic being taught in schools with mixed species attending them (many of which are much stronger then humans). 

So the reason I think the police should have swords is all because of this. 

But thank you for you inputs.


----------



## Russ (Jun 9, 2015)

Let us know what you chose.  I am quite curious.


----------



## Lunaairis (Jun 9, 2015)

@Brian Scott Allen  

I think I'm going to go with a cane sword, that has given me a lot of ideas. 

@Svrtnsse 

That was what I was thinking with the police not having firearms. But instead of arming them when they realized that people would still get their hands on firearms, they provide them with blades. Again because they are trying to keep as few firearms in the Dominion as possible. *I'll get back to this at the bottom.

@Trick  

Oh the staffs are a great idea. I see that working more for riots.  Like instead of giving the cops guns they are provided shields and staffs with like a wide blunt fork to keep the people at bay. (something like a lead or something... there is a word I am not remembering somewhere around here.)

@Snowpoint 
@valiant12 
Jitte would be great for day to day. I see it being used in conjunction with the Cane-sword.  The kris could also work if it wasn't so decorated, but I see it being the same sort of idea.

@Russ

I'd need to do more research into an arming sword. Don't really like the crucifix cross guard.


* Police aren't just picked up off the streets. You need to go through some sort of law school, or police school (Either taking at least 4 years). The person who wishes to become an officer then becomes an apprentice to a Senor officer for half a year and then apprentice with another Senor officer for the other half of the year.( they are paid for their work while apprenticing) The Senor officers then discuss their case of why this person should or should not be on the force.  If you are accepted you must then wait till there is room on the force. A total of only 1,300 officers are allowed to serve on the force. Their badges are passed down to them by a retiring member.
 If you are accepted but there is no room on the force you are considered a Squire. You are given a baton, and can continue to be an apprentice to an officer till room opens up on the force.

This isn't fool proof yes. But its in an attempt to reduce any officers that may want to abuse their place on the force. 

The only exception to doing this is if you been serving in the Dominions military for over 5 years.  You then apply to a stations Constable. If they choose to accept you, you are also a Squire till there is room on the force.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jun 14, 2015)

How about a metal sword encased in a wood one, tied together with pins or straps. It would allow the police to use defence tactics to start. If someone become very hostile, the wood will break off and the metal sword will be used. The medieval equivalent to having a stun gun. I werd idea I thought I would toss out.


----------

